# Furry! Comic



## shackle_jac (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a webcomic ^.^ The art isn't fantastic (as I started it to practice and get better) but I thought I'd post it for you guys in case you liked it. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/angelorammrez

enjoy.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 29, 2010)

Are you looking for critique or just compliments? 
I ask this so as not take the time to write out a critique when it is unwanted.


----------



## Grendel (Nov 29, 2010)

shackle_jac said:


> enjoy.


( ï¾Ÿ_ï¾Ÿ ) 


Please, please look at animals and draw them. Please learn basic anatomy so that every face is not the same block. Please.

Also, please refrain from the Uber-Mary-Sue ism that you are committing. Drawing mean or dumb faces on all other characters other than the main character is a no-no. Really. You don't need to drive it into our brains that everyone besides your character is a paltry idiot and only your character is perfect.


----------



## Sinbane (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, I do not feel like being kind today.

The anatomy is god awful, draw from real life, or at the very least use reference pictures. 

Study form, all of the characters look the same, the perspective is fucked up and the faces looking waaaay out of place.

Every character but your own seem to have a stupid look to their face. Study character archetypes and put more richness in all of your characters including your own.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm halfway through now and I have to echo a few of the other sentiments here. I watched you go from 2007 on your pictures to 2010. You took a bit of a break it seems, and your art didn't really improve. You need to practice more, do some anatomy training.

The story and dialogue isn't bad, but it definitely could be improved and tweaked. I alway suggest running to a comic book store and picking up a popular comic and reading it over. Understand how it flows from panel to panel and how they speak to each other.

It seems like you have put a lot of work into this, you just need to bring it to the next level.


----------



## shackle_jac (Nov 29, 2010)

Fruxie said:


> I'm halfway through now and I have to echo a few of the other sentiments here. I watched you go from 2007 on your pictures to 2010. You took a bit of a break it seems, and your art didn't really improve. You need to practice more, do some anatomy training.
> 
> The story and dialogue isn't bad, but it definitely could be improved and tweaked. I alway suggest running to a comic book store and picking up a popular comic and reading it over. Understand how it flows from panel to and how they speak to each other.
> 
> It seems like you have put a lot of work into this, you just need to bring it to the next level.



Oooh no! I started the comic in 2010. The comic itself (right now) is based in 2007, but it's only about 3 months old. I'm trying not to embellish on or change  the dialog and story too much because it's based off of actual events and I want to keep the reality in tact. But I'll look at it and see what can be changed to make it a little better. As for the art, I've been drawing my whole life but only recently started doing it daily. I'll try to work on the anatomy more. 

Thank you!


----------



## Smelge (Nov 29, 2010)

shackle_jac said:


> Oooh no! I started the comic in 2010. The comic itself (right now) is based in 2007, but it's only about 3 months old. I'm trying not to embellish on or change  the dialog and story too much because it's based off of actual events and I want to keep the reality in tact. But I'll look at it and see what can be changed to make it a little better. As for the art, I've been drawing my whole life but only recently started doing it daily. I'll try to work on the anatomy more.
> 
> Thank you!



This is what I like to see.

Someone responding to criticism positively, instead of getting angry or claiming to be the best artist ever, and we're not real artists, or never coming back.

Good job.


----------



## shackle_jac (Nov 29, 2010)

Heh I find it silly to acknowledge people who are rude by feeding their fire. But I love good critique like I love air to breathe XD


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 29, 2010)

shackle_jac said:


> Oooh no! I started the comic in 2010. The comic itself (right now) is based in 2007, but it's only about 3 months old. I'm trying not to embellish on or change  the dialog and story too much because it's based off of actual events and I want to keep the reality in tact. But I'll look at it and see what can be changed to make it a little better. As for the art, I've been drawing my whole life but only recently started doing it daily. I'll try to work on the anatomy more.
> 
> Thank you!


 
Loomis is a great place for anatomy. Since you are drawing anthros it is always a good thing to learn and  understand human anatomy and proportions first. And sorry for the confusion, I just saw one picture that had 2007 written on it and well...yeah.


----------



## shackle_jac (Nov 29, 2010)

haha np, just didn't want you to think I didn't improve at all in several years XD


----------



## Taralack (Nov 29, 2010)

Getting a sense of deja vu with that username. Have you posted in the Tutorials and Critiques forum before?


----------



## shackle_jac (Nov 29, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Getting a sense of deja vu with that username. Have you posted in the Tutorials and Critiques forum before?


 
naw, I haven't


----------

